# What rabbits can survive outside?



## Rabbitsforever101 (Oct 10, 2015)

I was thinking about getting 2 holland lop bunnys but I'm not sure if they can survive outside can anyone help me


----------



## Bville (Oct 10, 2015)

It depends on what kind of climate you live in. If you live in a climate that gets very warm, that is the least conducive to keeping rabbits outside. They tolerate cold better than heat. They can get heat stroke when it's above 80 degrees. Lops especially have a harder time cooling off their bodies because their ears are down. Upright ears help cool the rabbit down because they release excess heat through their ears. 

All that being said, I live in the Northeast U.S. where we get temperature fluctuations of 90 degrees in the summer and below 0 in the winter and I have 3 bunnies that live outside. One is a mini lop and the other two are a mixed breed (not sure but possibly satin/Netherland dwarf/lion head). I have a bunch of things I do to help them with the seasonal weather changes. In the summer I give them ceramic floor tiles to lie on and I also put frozen water bottles in their hutches for them to lean against on any day it is close to 80 degrees. If it's particularly hot, I put them out in their exercise pens in a shady spot in my yard with the tile and frozen water bottle. Their hutches are in the shade for most of the day except for the late afternoon, which I cannot help, so that's when I usually put them out in the grass in their pens. For the winter, I pack straw in the "bedroom" part of their hutches for them to burrow into when it's cold. They don't really seem to mind the cold much though. I also use electric heated water bowls to keep their water from freezing. They have survived 2 winters with me now so I guess what I'm doing is working.


----------



## Rabbitsforever101 (Oct 11, 2015)

Thanks for the help bville


----------



## smallpetshop22 (Oct 11, 2015)

Here is a very helpful article about keeping rabbits outside 

http://www.rabbitgeek.com/outdoorhousingmay05.htm


----------

